# Marketing tactics for the a budget



## Shirt head (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi I'm new here so dont kill me if this topic has been brought up many times.

But I've started a clothing company and am thinking of how to market to men and women 21-40 years old, mid-upper class and somewhat trendy.

Any advice would be awesome, and thanks for reading this.

Shirt head


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

i guess you can start the test market here by letting everyone know about the produce.  ...like with a link to the goods for view. Since the 21-40 market is very spread-out so some sample pics would help.


personally, i like it when members have a site in their signature. This makes me feel that it is not a forum bot generating content/members.  jk.


you are allowed to place your URL/designs/site etc. on your signature you know. 



:


----------



## Shirt head (Jul 25, 2007)

man, i would love to post some designs I have but I'm sure you knew this was coming--- straight up, i am worried people will steal them. i'm working with a trademark attorney now on the name and logo. I just dont have the money to get set up with a major marketing firm


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Hi I'm new here so dont kill me if this topic has been brought up many times


We won't kill you, but we might suggest that you try the search features that were suggested in the private message that you received when you signed up for the site 

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/search.php
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/tags/

That's always a good place to start to find answers and see if your question has already been covered in past threads


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

Shirt head said:


> man, i would love to post some designs I have but I'm sure you knew this was coming--- straight up, i am worried people will stealing them


*good point.*

i do a lot of market research and i tell you that too often i see stuff poping up in major catalogs that are lifts from indie designer/concepts etc.

but the dirt/thiefs are a small percentage, but still large enough to make me sick.

-----

i would think 21-40 fit would need attention. Like for women longer cut short sleeve is a good option because the age group is out of the missy/junior size/fit range. A good fit is important as you know.

i think a marketing plan/ideas need to start from the artist personality and the designs/concept themselfs. 

i think diy digging and researching, test markets etc. takes time but it does not cost much.

good luck.


----------



## Reckless Tees (Feb 24, 2007)

shirt head,

My advice is to post your link and shirts! You are trying to sell them right?! No matter if you trademark or copyright something, someone is always going to tweak it a little and claim it as thiers. Unfortunately that is part of the game.

In terms of answering your original questions, I get pretty good results from advertising by publishing articles on my products or related items. I attach links to the product (or the article itself is the link, like at digg.com). Google Adwords can also be affective, but make sure you use the right words to bid on. Bad words can leave you with no sales. Good words can leave you with great sales. Plus adwords can be set up for a budget that you want (per day).

Lastly, I would just tell you to read posts, search around. There are a lot of answers here and all of us are still learning something.

Good luck!


----------



## shinsyotta (Oct 31, 2006)

I have a cool idea that might interest you. It's kind-of complicated. PM me if interested.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

shinsyotta said:


> I have a cool idea that might interest you. It's kind-of complicated. PM me if interested.


Why not post it here so others can benefit


----------

